# Failed Daily Updates - Tiscali 'phone line problems?



## hokkers999

Hi - I've looked through the messages here for the last 5 days just in case, but it appears to only be me.

My Tivo is connected through a wireless lan (WPA2 encrypted), and I know that part of the setup is working as I am currently downloading a programme to my pc.

I can also telnet in to it and can connect into TivoWeb+.

That means therefore that the remote end for whatever reason is unreachable, yet obviously my internet connection is up as I've just posted this.

Have I missed something obvious?

Bit more info, just noticed that the Tivo rebooted itself a few days, uptime is now only

4d 11h 10m 29s

Spinning that back you get about 1am on the 21st. Last successful call was 8.51am on the 20th.

So it hasn't been able to update since that reboot.


----------



## Vicks

I also have the same problem and the last successful call was 20th too. I have rebooted TIVO and my digital box but the message says that the number is not being answered. My connection is straight phone dial and the phone line and socket are both working. Do you have an answer - TIVO has never done this before.


----------



## dmacalpine

Same problem here, last successful call 7.41am (BST) Tuesday 21/10/08. The error message on retrying is either "Failed to connect" or "Failed. Number not answering."

I just tried calling Tivo customer service on 08702418486 and, at their suggestion tried;
changing the microfilter
unplugging then replugging Tivo
disconnecting all the other equipment on my 'phone lines.

No success.

This is starting to worry me. I'd be delighted to have some light shed on this.


----------



## nickf

Just for control - my TiVo downloads programme data via the web (rather than phone), and it's working fine - last update was this morning.


----------



## Mostin

Mine updates over the phone line and its all up to date. Last call was 1am


----------



## dmacalpine

2nd call to customer services, their best offer is "maybe it's the modem, try getting the box checked out". Having listened in to it I think the modem is actually still working.

The only possibility I can think of is that this has something to do with a 'phone service outage we experienced earlier this week (our 'phone line is through Tiscali). Everything else is now working, but I wonder...


----------



## OzSat

Have you powered the TiVo off for a minute?

It sometimes helps


----------



## DeadKenny

BT line here and all okay. Last update 26th Oct 2:23 am.

I know it doesn't solve your problem, but at least it shows there are updates occurring.

That's standard unmodded TiVo though, just via phone line.


----------



## nickf

Or have you tried manually calling the number that the modem calls? (Can't remember what it is offhand, but I'm sure it says somewhere in the TiVo menus?) Just to see if you get an answer.


----------



## Teepee

It's the same story here, I'm with Tiscali, Kings Langley exchange. I've had no updates since last Tuesday. 'Test Call' appears to connect about one time in ten.


----------



## dmacalpine

I've tried powering off and I can hear the modem on the other end when I dial the update number (08081050005).

So far as I can see the Tivo end of things is working correctly.

Right now I'm liking Tiscali as the problem here, although it wouldn't explain how the original poster can't update on a functional broadband connection.

I've looked at the Tiscali website and see that my exchange (Ruislip) is noted as having gone down on Tuesday 21/10/08, whilst Basingstoke failed on Monday 20th.

I'm trying to raise a fault with Tiscali over this, but my previous experience of their "customer service" does not leave me hopeful.


----------



## ColinYounger

Have you folks installed mikerr's suggestions hack recently?

And added it to rc.sysinit.author?

If so, check you have an ampersand '&' at the end of the line you added; failing to do so will stop daily calls working.

NOTE: this happens on pretty much any hack added to rc.sysinit.author without '&' - it's not specific or caused by mikerr's great effort.


----------



## dmacalpine

ColinYounger said:


> Have you folks installed mikerr's suggestions hack recently?


I haven't hacked anything on mine (I am using a Tivoheaven upgrade drive though), no fiddling with settings since installation ages ago.

Am I being too paranoid by thinking that (at least) 3 people suffering from this problem at the same time suggests a cause somewhere outside their households?


----------



## OzSat

Mine have successfully updated automatically via modem during the past couple of hours.


----------



## Vicks

Funnily enough I also have tiscali as my phone service so there is a common link - but still can't get a response.


----------



## srhill

I have just tried setting recordings for the coming sat (1st Nov) - nothing in the epg on any itv or bbc1.

checked system info - last succesful call - tues 21st oct at 12.52pm

hasn't been able t connect since - did a test but couldn't connect.

logged on here to find others having same problem - and you've guessed it I get my phone thru tiscali!

the only mod to my tivo is an upgrade to the disk

anyone got a solution to this?

oh by the way - how do you tell how long it has been since last re-boot?


----------



## cwaring

srhill said:


> oh by the way - how do you tell how long it has been since last re-boot?


If you enable the Backdoor Codes, this enables an "Uptime" entry on the System Info page.

Search By Title for

B D 2 5

(_including_ the spaces)

then press :up:

More info in attached file.


----------



## srhill

thanks cwaring - just done that 

uptime is a rather impressive 139d 20h 33m 25s - if only my skyHD boxes were as reliable.

funny how all these failures to connect started around the same time and seem to affect those with tiscali phones


----------



## Teepee

I have just dialled the update number and can hear modem tones. I have two Tivos but neither have updated since last Tuesday. It has to be unlikely that there is suddenly a problem with both modems.


----------



## nickf

Just an idea - does the TiVo modem wait for a dial tone before calling out? And could the Tiscali dial tone have changed, so TiVo doesn't recognise it, so doesn't make the call?


----------



## cwaring

Have a look in the Phone Settings section of your Tivo. There's a number of checking options that can be switched off, including dial-tone detection.

As for different dial-tones, I know that BT lines change the dial-tone when there is a message waiting on their 1571 answering service. I assume this applies to other providers too, so this may well be an issue.



srhill said:


> thanks cwaring - just done that


You're welcome. One note though. You will need to do it again anytime you re-boot your unit as it doesn't 'stick'.


----------



## dmacalpine

I tried turning off the dial tone detection. Tivo won't accept a change to the phone settings unless it can make a successful test call, and it couldn't.

As there does seem to be something to the Tiscali theory - has everyone experiencing this problem raised it with them as a fault? They are notorious for refusing to accept that problems may be at their end, but might be persuaded by numerous identical complaints.


----------



## OzSat

It may be a Tiscali issue - but its not TiVo end.

My two units are successfully dialling and downloading each day via modem - using Virgin.


----------



## Sag

Hi, I am also having problems with failed updates and I too am with Tiscali. 

I had problems with my Tiscali broadband connection about a month ago and at the time the Daily updates also failed but started working okay again when Tiscali finally ( after about two weeks!) fixed the broadband problem. 

I have reported a problem with the phone line to Tiscali but don't expect them to do much!


----------



## OzSat

Are they Tiscali lines - or BT lines and accounts with Tiscali on top?


----------



## Aber Lad

My phone line is with Talk Talk and my last successful update was also on Tuesday 21st October. When I get the Tivo to make its call to update it says it is Dialing... but then says that it failed to answer. I called the update number (08081050005) that was posted earlier from my phone, and it was answered straight away with all the usual modem sounds. I don't have any modifications on my Tivo.

I haven't changed any of the Tivo phone settings to see if doing that will make it work, but if it's correct in saying that it's dialling but then the call failed to be answered I don't think a change of any of the settings would make a difference(?)

Is there a way of double checking on the Tivo which number it is dialling to confirm that it hasn't somehow changed and is now dialling a wrong number, or is it not possible that that has happened?


----------



## srhill

ozsat said:


> Are they Tiscali lines - or BT lines and accounts with Tiscali on top?


I have nothing to do with BT - I pay line rental etc to tiscali.

Funnily enough, like Sag, I had problems with my broadband a few weeks ago, but got it sorted the following day.


----------



## dmacalpine

ozsat said:


> Are they Tiscali lines - or BT lines and accounts with Tiscali on top?


My phone line is full-on Tiscali and, judging from the problems and deterioration in line quality since I changed, they have altered the equipment my phone line connects through.

As previously stated it seems that the Tivo end is working correctly, but something changed on the 20th/21st October for some people. This may be linked to their phone service being through an LLU provider such as Tiscali or Talk Talk.

From my own previous experience (and that of relatives also on a Tiscali line) I know that there are line settings which they can alter, without telling you, which mess up your broadband. Presumably they have now done something which affects modem connections on the voice line (because you have broadband and don't need to use a modem???). The problem will lie in getting them to acknowledge this and do something to correct it.

Does anyone else remember having to call BT to get the gain on their line changed in order to improve a dialup connection? This often meant complaining about problems with your (non-existant) fax machine.

None of this explains how the original poster could not update over a functional broadband connection however...


----------



## Sag

My phone line, including line rental, and broadband are all through Tiscali.


----------



## dmacalpine

After a lot of effort I have managed to raise a fault with Tiscali on this. If you have a Tiscali phone line, are suffering this problem and haven't already got it raised with Tiscali as a fault you may find the following helpful.

1. Don't bother with their online "question" system - I tried this and just got ignored (question "resolved" without reading it), that wasted a couple of days.

2. Call their technical support on 08712223311 and select the options for Tiscali Talk - do not get referred to their dialup support section on a 50p/min number, they won't help you.

3. You can quote my reference number, 2165833, if you like - it might even help. Do make sure to tell them that you know other Tiscali customers are having the same problem.

4. After you have laboured through the process of telling them that your 'phone line now has a problem that prevents your Tivo from dialling up you might want to call Tiscali head office on 02070872000 and get them to credit a few pounds to your account to cover the cost of the calls you made to report a fault to them.

Please post here if you are in this situation, the more information we have about customers with this problem the better our chances of curing it.


Apologies to all you forum regulars for turning this into a Tiscali thread, but I really do think that they are the cause of this.


----------



## cwaring

dmacalpine said:


> Apologies to all you forum regulars for turning this into a Tiscali thread, but I really do think that they are the cause of this.


I'm fine with it. These things need sorting


----------



## andybev

My network Tivo has stopped making daily calls too. I dont use dial-up at all. hasn;t made on since Sunday. I can get tivoweb fine over the net but machine fails on test and daily calls. Any ideas guys? Ta!


----------



## Vicks

I have reported this to Tiscali and have sent them an email quoting the reference so let's hope this moves things forward.


----------



## Teepee

Neither of my Tivos have been connecting since last Tuesday (as I have mentioned earlier) I have disabled the 'check for dialling tone' Tivo option and 'check phone not in use' to be sure the the Tivo is actually attempting the call. If I call the number from an ordinary phone, I hear the modem tones for about 15 seconds before it gives up. When the Tivo calls, I can monitor its 'conversation' with the modem, on the phone. It appears to last for about a minute before it gives up with the, now familiar, 'couldn't connect' message. I have also tried each Tivo in turn with nothing else (except the ADSL filter) between the Tivo and the phone line but the result is still the same. I am with Tiscali.


----------



## dmacalpine

I had a call from a Tiscali technician this evening (how do they run technical support from India???).
He ran a line test, which involved me removing all of the equipment and microfilters from my sockets and plugging a corded phone into the master socket. After this he said that there was a "network fault" - which he would refer to the service engineers.

This smacks of progress....


----------



## Sag

I have this morning received the following email from Tiscali support:

"I regret to inform that you will not be able to use Tivo dial connection on Tiscali phone connection as the technology which Tiscali have been used for your broadband connection is not compatible with Tivo dial connection."

??????????


----------



## srhill

Sag said:


> I have this morning received the following email from Tiscali support:
> 
> "I regret to inform that you will not be able to use Tivo dial connection on Tiscali phone connection as the technology which Tiscali have been used for your broadband connection is not compatible with Tivo dial connection."
> 
> ??????????


smells of bull***** to me - how come it has worked perfectly ok until last week?

They have obviously done something that has caused the problem, they have almost admitted as much, but are not prepared to say what or reverse the situation.

I have time tomorrow and will be on to them!


----------



## OzSat

TiVo modems are standard modems - I think its time to look for a new 'phone service provider.


----------



## mikerr

Microfilters do die occasionally, and they do vary in quality (no, they aren't all the same)
http://www.adslnation.com/support/filters.php

So I'd invest in a new microfilter to test with (they are cheap)... but that wouldn't account for all of you having trouble

DACS (copper line sharing) used to stop modems working, but that was pre-broadband...

Try telling them your fax doesn't work...they may change their story!


----------



## taid

Its not just Tiscali .. 

I'm with TalkTalk .. not worked since Wednesday last week (22 October) sometimes test call works .. usually fails with 'not answering' ..

Funny thing though .. a few days before, broadband wouldn't connect if modem had been switched off .. still got that trouble, have to leave the modem permanently on, or it's a hell of a job to connect


----------



## cwaring

I have to say that I'm almost tempted to change mine back to a modem call, just to see if there's a problem with calling via VM too 

Watch out for the doom-mongers with their "withdrawal of service" rants anytime soon


----------



## Teepee

This looks like becoming a real problem. I would be prepared to change service providers for both phone and broadband if Tiscali can no longer support the Tivo dialup. Of course, if the loss of the Tivo service is as a result of 'technology upgrades' then there must be a danger that it will soon be affecting all service providers. My computer connects to the Internet via a USB modem rather than an 'always on' router so the phone has been the preferred option for me to update the Tivo.


----------



## nickf

But as mikerr says - if they have done an "upgrade" which stops modems from working, it will affect faxes too - seems very unlikely that they would roll something like that out widely. Hopefully it's just Tiscali being difficult...


----------



## taid

Well, wouldn't you just expect it .. sent a message to TalkTalk to see if thay have changed anything .. gave Tivo another chance .. and it worked (or at least, it connected .. been sitting downloading for 20 minutes so far) .. whether it will work tomorrow is anyone's guess.


----------



## Teepee

I have just turned on my Tivo to catch the One o'clock News and it has successfully updated itself! The update (via Tiscali dialup) occurred at 10.27 last night after nine days of failure and now shows guide data to Wed 19th. November so it can be done. My second Tivo is still stubbornly resisting however in spite of my attempts to force it.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> I have to say that I'm almost tempted to change mine back to a modem call, just to see if there's a problem with calling via VM too
> 
> Watch out for the doom-mongers with their "withdrawal of service" rants anytime soon


My VM works fine but then your own a different VM network.


----------



## taid

taid said:


> Well, wouldn't you just expect it .. sent a message to TalkTalk to see if thay have changed anything .. gave Tivo another chance .. and it worked (or at least, it connected .. been sitting downloading for 20 minutes so far) .. whether it will work tomorrow is anyone's guess.


No .. it blew .. said call interupted ..

wouldn't start again .. then I remembered that I had the computer on when it did start but turned it off after above edit ..

just tried again, with the computer on .. connected immediately .. waiting to see if it will complete


----------



## taid

taid said:


> No .. it blew .. said call interupted ..
> 
> wouldn't start again .. then I remembered that I had the computer on when it did start but turned it off after above edit ..
> 
> just tried again, with the computer on .. connected immediately .. waiting to see if it will complete


No joy .. stops after a while with "call interupted"

I doubt if Tivo or Talktalk care anyway ..


----------



## cwaring

To be fair, it doesn't sound like a Tivo problem.


----------



## Teepee

After frequent attempts, I have finally managed to force my second Tivo to update its programme guide data via Tiscali dialup.


----------



## cwturner

I too have the "Tiscali problem" and will be following DMcAlpine's advice in message 30. For the record the telephone number is 08712223311 but a quick search on "Say No to 0870" brings up an alternative number 08450774488 - still a premium call but only a third of the price. I hope all Tiscali sufferers will make a noise!!


----------



## carl newman

ColinYounger said:


> Have you folks installed mikerr's suggestions hack recently?
> 
> And added it to rc.sysinit.author?
> 
> If so, check you have an ampersand '&' at the end of the line you added; failing to do so will stop daily calls working.
> 
> NOTE: this happens on pretty much any hack added to rc.sysinit.author without '&' - it's not specific or caused by mikerr's great effort.


Just to let you guys know, my Tivo failed getting guide data today.

It did this once before a few months ago and it took me about a week to finally discover an ampersand "&" missing from the tivoweb line in rc.sysinit.author. (just as Colin says above)

The funny thing about it is that there used to be one in there!

When i discovered my daily call was failing again today i went straight to rc.sysinit.author to have a look and guess what? THE AMPERSAND WAS MISSING AGAIN!!!

I put it back in and the daily calls started working again. Cant work out why it removes it..... or is it maybe replacing the rc.sysinit.author file with a back up version for some reason?

Another interesting fact i discovered the first time it failed is that if you connect the modem cable it would allow the network connection to work!

It seems to connect via modem, and once it connects then the network connection takes over and download the guide data! Weird!!!

Anyway, check your rc.sysinit.author file as Colin says....it just might be the fix for some of you.


----------



## Sag

I have just taken my Tivo down the road to a friends house (on a BT line) and the Daily Update worked straight away - after 2 weeks of failures on my Tiscali line!


----------



## taid

Sag said:


> I have just taken my Tivo down the road to a friends house (on a BT line) and the Daily Update worked straight away - after 2 weeks of failures on my Tiscali line!


Similarly, I went to ma in law & tried on her non broadband line .. no problems whatsoever ..

tried a new filter at home .. no joy .. £10 down the drain

I suspect 1 of either ..

a .. modem losing sensitivity

b .. low line voltage .. (also have a problem with an older corded phone .. doesn't ring, but new cordless phones do.

tried to get Talktalk to get the line checked a while back .. usual talktalk response .. ("we'll see to it it" .... that was the last I heard


----------



## SPR

carl newman said:


> Another interesting fact i discovered the first time it failed is that if you connect the modem cable it would allow the network connection to work!
> 
> It seems to connect via modem, and once it connects then the network connection takes over and download the guide data! Weird!!!
> 
> Anyway, check your rc.sysinit.author file as Colin says....it just might be the fix for some of you.


I have had this problem since the middle of March.
Posted here but never managed to resolve.
Needs both Modem connection & network to get updates - remove either one & no updates!

Had given up a long time ago on this building the courage to re-image.

A new avenue :up:


----------



## bigwold

SPR said:


> Needs both Modem connection & network to get updates - remove either one & no updates!


I had the same problem once and it was down to a sleep command in rc.sysinit.author which meant that rc.net (called from rc.sysinit and sets up the network adaptor) didn't work.


----------



## Furry

My update also last worked on the 20th Oct, but I have telephone calls routed by my broadband provider Nildram as part of their Hometalk package. I still pay BT for line rental.
As many of you will know Nildram are owned by Pipex/Tiscali so I suspect they share a voice gateway down stream.
I used the "1280" code (http://onlinesupport.nildram.net/cg...3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXByZWZpeA**&p_li=&p_topview=1) as a Tivo Prefix to route my call through BT and it worked - the call was successful and it downloaded the programme data.
Two things
1) Trouble ahead - if a tech' upgrade causes this. There are only a few players in the market for the ISP telephony kit so it might affect others in future
2) Any Pipex broadband customer with telephony routing will probably be suffering the same issue.


----------



## cwturner

Following a complaint to Tiscali by email, I received the following response:-

_Response (Leena Francis) 03/11/2008 06.29 AM 
Dear Mr. Turner,

Thank you for writing back to us with the requested information.

I apologise for the inconvenience caused.

As you mentioned in your pervious communication that you are unable to use the Tivo PVR service.

I regret to inform that you cannot dail any other dail up service on Tiscali telephone service.

I believe the information I have provided addresses your concern. Please feel free to contact us, in case of any further queries or comments.

_

I was unaware that the TIVO system was a dial up service!


----------



## Vicks

I had a call from a Tiscali technician today - he said that there was a "network fault" - which he would refer to the service engineers so this is the same message as previously given to d macalpine. I now have no EPG left on TIVO so is completely useless so I hope they fix it soon otherwise will be visiting a friend with non tiscali service to update.


----------



## T Warren

It's good to see that i'm not the only one, mine gave up after 21st Oct, Maidenhead Exchange. I've trid their engineers twice and this tis the 2nd reply,

Dear Mr. Warren, 

Thank you for contacting Tiscali Technical Support. 

I understand from your e-mail that you have confirmed the same with some other subscribe of different service providers.

I would like to inform you that we have not received any of such issue as yet. I would like to inform you that the issue might be with the Tiscali customers in maximum, however it does not states that Tiscali is restricting. You may write the same to the TIVO support and find the quick resolution for the issue.

I am sure that the issue will be resolved.


Regards, 

Tiscali Technical Support. 

No such issue as yet? From the amount of other posts here i think not and they're trying to fob me off. I've tried the 1280 pre-dial but it now says the phone lines busy.
I'm subscribed the the Tiscali Max paying them the one off yearly line rental. Without the phone the TIVO is practically useless and i can't keep popping next door for an update, Tiscali, please get your backsides in gear and accept that there is a problem.
Tivo, please put some pressure on them because someone is going to loose out on our business

Tim


----------



## mikerr

See if the problem is affecting faxes too.

IME you'll get much further getting problems resolved with telcos if your fax isn't working than if your modem isn't -they'll pass the buck for modems..


----------



## positor1

see new thread - daily call error fixed


----------



## dmacalpine

positor1 said:


> see new thread - daily call error fixed


I just tried this and sadly it didn't work for me. What does the #90 prefix do and what sort of 'phone service do you have? (same or different company for line rental & calls?)

I have now had a similar response from Tiscali to that of Messrs Sag, Turner & Warren:- apparently the Tiscali technology is incompatible with Tivo dialup, but I can still use Tiscali dialup for my Tivo.(???!$%@)
Needless to say I have replied enquiring how a 28kbps modem would not work on one service whilst it would on another, and how I could use Tiscali dialup for my standalone Tivo. I also asked what technology they were talking about.

As I have less confidence in Tiscali's technical support than I do in my chances of taking on a tiger bare handed and living I have now ordered a cachecard and moved my router in anticipation.
My Tivo drive apparently has the cachecard drivers installed already - I understand that setting it up to update via broadband is as simple as running a setup utility via telnet, true or false?


----------



## positor1

I am with talktalk for calls and adsl.
,#090 prefix makes the call quicker ( i assume v90 modem protocol but read other posts here from people who do know what they are talking about)

On the tiscali subject, I used to be with them and though I never had tivo troubles back then, I couldnt wait to leave due to there customer service, One of their chaps told me he would normaly hang up on people recording the calls but he had already given me all his details by then.. seems call recording is only acceptable one way!

Just noticed My post regarding my cure for the non dialing problem has been moved/removed? assume I posted in the wrong place??


----------



## positor1

ignore part about post being moved...(It seems they do as new posts go on...yes go on and laugh at me then!)


----------



## bignoise

At a guess, is it possible that Tiscali have just rejigged their phone backbone to use a cheaper/inferior means of carraige? e.g. maybe phone calls are now compressed (VOIP-style) where they were not before, and this is throwing up problems with any modem dialup connections? (After all, if most people only have Tiscali phone because of their cheaper broadband, chances are they won't be using dialup modems any more.)

If anyone still has an analogue modem, try to make a call to a free ISP - e.g. BT Click Free (see http://www.codemaker.co.uk/it/tips/btclickdun.htm) - does that work?


----------



## Teepee

I have tried Positor1's prefix method but, sadly, to no avail. Having removed the prefix, I managed to force an update on one Tivo (via Tiscali) after about six attempts. Interestingly, my other Tivo updated itself automatically at 7.48 this morning.


----------



## Ashley

I wonder if Sky boxes have problems with Tiscali?


----------



## dmacalpine

Ashley said:


> I wonder if Sky boxes have problems with Tiscali?


I wondered the same, but I don't imagine many people would have a Sky box and a Tiscali phone line. Those that do would most likely have a "free" Sky box I suppose.

Tiscali haven't even managed to keep my voice line working tonight.....


----------



## movies309

In reply to Ashley's query, I am using Tiscali broadband/phone lines and have a Sky+ box as well as TIVO.
I have not had a succesful TIVO update since 25th October - using standard dial in (via Guildford exchange).
The Sky+ is still fully up to date and has not had any problems dialing in to access the EPG data.
The Sky+ is on a registered subscription (not a "freeview" card) 
I have reported the problem to Tiscali via phone and email, referring to all the other reports of problems, and am still waiting for their responses.


----------



## AMc

movies309 said:


> The Sky+ is still fully up to date and has not had any problems dialing in to access the EPG data.


 I thought Sky/Sky+ only used the phone line for Pay Per View and Pay to Play games? I thought the EPG came down from the satellite which was why it could be updated in real time with late running programs and schedule changes?


----------



## Johnbyte

Hello all, from a newbie poster, albeit long time 'lurker'. My TiVo has also had problems completing its daily update, though there have been occasional successes, including today. I believe AMc is right about Sky/Sky+ calls. I have tried to use Sky's interactive services in the past which _do use the phone line, but have never been successful - usually resulting in a call interrupted error. I too am with Tiscali and it angers me that they can (apparently) do something which screws up the "service" they provide. Now thinking of voting with my feet and going to another ISP or getting a cachecard and updating via broadband._


----------



## ColinYounger

bignoise said:


> maybe phone calls are now compressed (VOIP-style)


Methinks that is a likely explanation - when traffic is high, more compression is used.

As alluded to - compression\VOIP style calls will kill 99% of data calls.


----------



## OzSat

To confirm the Sky/Sky+ thing - Sky will only dialup to Sky once a month unless you watch a PPV event and/or use their interactive services.

The EPG is downloaded via satellite.


----------



## scourage

On tiscali and same problems as everyone else - followed the steps in the dail call fix thread and then it worked for me, so give that a go.


----------



## taid

tried the #090 on my talktalk connected tivo .. no change

as far as I have observed this is problem is only on tiscali & talktalk .. any other providers giving problems?


----------



## alek

I am on talktalk as well.

I put ,#090,,08081050005 in the prefix area.

as Positor 1 instructed.

It connected and started downloading and then I got call interrupted.

I kept making the call maybe 6 times until I got everything downloaded.

I think maybe this was because there was a lot to download.

After that it works ok on its own.

Did a successful call on its own yesterday and today.


Alek


----------



## taid

alek said:


> I am on talktalk as well.
> 
> I put ,#090,,08081050005 in the prefix area.
> 
> as Positor 1 instructed.
> 
> It connected and started downloading and then I got call interrupted.
> 
> I kept making the call maybe 6 times until I got everything downloaded.
> 
> I think maybe this was because there was a lot to download.
> 
> After that it works ok on its own.
> 
> Did a successful call on its own yesterday and today.
> 
> Alek


Doesn't work for me .. stops dialling with no message (Just () ) and says failed


----------



## dmacalpine

I brought my Tivo back to life by installing a cachecard and using broadband to connect.

My modem is still plugged in though and I will let you all know if I get any joy out of Tiscali.


----------



## cwturner

I have had days of correspondence by email with Tiscali. I was told that Tiscali was incompatable with Dial-up services so I pointed out that it wasn't one. Next I was told it was a TIvo problem not theirs so I pointed them to this board. Now they tell me that they only answer boradband problems so I have asked for a link to the department that deals with telephone calls. I wait with baited breath!!!!

Since my Tivo is useless without the programme schedule, could someone kindly point me in the direction of the cache card method.

Thanks


----------



## Ashley

TiVo could be considered a dial-up service, so could using a Sky digibox and using a fax machine. Ask if these can be used on their telephone line. Sounds like they are using VOIP which is for voice only.


----------



## Automan

Are all those prefix digits a form of AT command to force the modem to connect at a low speed?

If not is such a sequence available?

I myself have not used the AT command since the last century 

Automan.


----------



## handiman

Hi Guys
My updates also failed from the 21st Oct. Have tried everything. Is there an answer to get round this problem without changing from Tiscali. Would need to be fairly simple, not too technically minded.


----------



## Nero2

handiman said:


> Hi Guys
> My updates also failed from the 21st Oct. Have tried everything. Is there an answer to get round this problem without changing from Tiscali. Would need to be fairly simple, not too technically minded.


Handiman

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=409428

,some people reporting a simple fix.


----------



## taid

Talktalk have just told me that dial-up is not supported on an LLU unbundled connection .. 

dont understand why it has worked fine for 18 months LLU and now (usually) doesn't work

or perhaps Tivo isn't 'strictly' dial up

i dunno

i want my mummy


----------



## dmacalpine

cwturner said:


> Since my Tivo is useless without the programme schedule, could someone kindly point me in the direction of the cache card method.
> 
> Thanks


I found this site to be very informative.


----------



## taid

dmacalpine said:


> I found this site to be very informative.


looks like I have a lot of learning ahead ..

like how to set up a network (or whatever is needed )etc etc etc


----------



## Vicks

I had a call from Tiscali saying that they had found a network fault and that it has now been fixed. Unfortunately I'm not able to check this out as currently not at home so how is everyone doing and is the problem fixed.

Ever hopeful.


----------



## dmacalpine

Well, I got a response from Tiscali to my questions;

"How is the technology used by Tiscali incompatible with my Tivo dialup 
connection (a standard 28kbps modem), but compatible with Tiscali dialup 
(which I would use the same sort of modem to access)? What is the 
technology you are referring to?

You suggest that I use my Tiscali dialup connection instead of the Tivo one, 
could you possibly explain how I would do that as the Tivo is a standalone 
device?"

Here it is;

"Thank you for contacting Tiscali Technical Support.

I understand from your e-mail that you are unable to use Tivo modem.

I would like to inform you that as you have line rental service with Tiscali, any other dial up service can not be used on the telephone line. This is the reason you are unable to use Tivo modem.

I believe the information I have provided will address your concern. If you need any further assistance, please feel free to ask us. We will be glad to assist you."

Not really an answer at all, but it makes the VOIP theory sound good.


----------



## odonna

i have also entered the prefix , on talk talk. I am able to download for about 15 mins then call interrupted. I have only 2 days tv listings remaining. is anyone able to tell me if i will still be able to manually record after my tv listings vanish?



alek said:


> I am on talktalk as well.
> 
> I put ,#090,,08081050005 in the prefix area.
> 
> as Positor 1 instructed.
> 
> It connected and started downloading and then I got call interrupted.
> 
> I kept making the call maybe 6 times until I got everything downloaded.
> 
> I think maybe this was because there was a lot to download.
> 
> After that it works ok on its own.
> 
> Did a successful call on its own yesterday and today.
> 
> Alek


----------



## Teepee

The manual recording feature will be available even without the programme data. It works pretty much like a regular VCR, enter date and time of each recording. There is also the option to repeat recordings, daily, weekly etc. so it is not such a chore to use while the Tiscali problems persist. Of course, without the programme data, the Tivo will not be able to adapt to last minute programme changes so keep an eye on those listings. Manual recordings can be used alongside the regular ones so it might be worth giving the feature a try now. I have found that updates via Tiscali do still occasionally get through and would recommend Odonna to try forcing them in the early hours, if possible, when the phone lines are less busy. Good luck


----------



## msgmsg01

I am with TalkTalk for phone and broadband and had had no successful daily call since 23rd October. I managed to update my Tivo using a friend's landline (on Virgin cable) last Sunday.

I've tried ,#90,,08081050005 in the dial prefix without success. After much fiddling about I decided to enter 08081050005 in the dial prefix and this has worked. I have had 3 successful calls to date and everything seems to be back to normal.

I have been somewhat confused by the Dial Prefix option. I thought that a prefix was a number added to the beginning of the programmed number e.g. adding a "9" to get an outside line on an internal switchboard. It appears that things are not that straightforward. Am I correct to think that if you put anything in the Dial Prefix field then that is what Tivo will dial i.e. it will ignore the programmed number? Just entering "9" would result in TiVo dialing "9", not, as I assumed, "908081050005" etc, resulting in a failed call.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## taid

I've tried all the various combinations of changing the prefix .. most don't work at all .. occasionally one will work maybe once .. so I am going back to no special prefix and to keep trying each day whenever I pass the machine until I get a connection .. 

What I don't get is .... it all seems to have started 3rd week of October for everyone who has the problem .. that says Tivo changed something .. but it looks like only Tiscali and Talktalk are affected and not other providers which doesn't make sense unless Tiscali & Talktalk both get into the same part of the Tivo computer connections .. but if that is the case, how many others that we don't know about are affected .. or are calls from specific lines more likely to get connected to certain lines so that only they are affected .. 

I tend to think that the problem is at the tivo end rather than the provider or the boxes at home .. but haven't a clue how to get the theory tested


----------



## dmacalpine

taid said:


> What I don't get is .... it all seems to have started 3rd week of October for everyone who has the problem .. that says Tivo changed something .. but it looks like only Tiscali and Talktalk are affected and not other providers which doesn't make sense unless Tiscali & Talktalk both get into the same part of the Tivo computer connections .. but if that is the case, how many others that we don't know about are affected .. or are calls from specific lines more likely to get connected to certain lines so that only they are affected ..
> 
> I tend to think that the problem is at the tivo end rather than the provider or the boxes at home .. but haven't a clue how to get the theory tested


I disagree with your conclusion here, I believe that the posts on this thread indicate that this problem is caused solely by the telephone service from certain providers;

- only Tiscali and TalkTalk customers are affected, Tivo users with telephone lines provided by other companies have been using the Tivo dial up number with no difficulty
- users who have suffered from this have successfully updated their Tivo using a phone line from another provider
- other sufferers have successfully updated using a network connection

The only way that this problem could originate at the Tivo end would be if Tivo had somehow started rejecting calls from certain numbers, which all happen to use certain telephone providers. Far less likely than the other explanation I think.

I posted a question about this on a broadband forum and was told that a low quality voip line was the likely explanation. This also tallies with the statements from these phone providers that their services are not compatible with other dialup services.
It was suggested that I might complain to Offcom about the poor quality line and restrictive practices of the service provider.

I do intend to contact Offcom if Tiscali continue to fob me off.

Please consider doing this too if you are similarly affected. More complaints mean a much greater chance of action being taken.


----------



## SPR

Has anybody looked up what #90 is supposed to do?

Could this have been initiated by somebody about to perpetuate the 90# hoax warning?


----------



## taid

dmacalpine said:


> I disagree with your conclusion here, I believe that the posts on this thread indicate that this problem is caused solely by the telephone service from certain providers;
> 
> - only Tiscali and TalkTalk customers are affected, Tivo users with telephone lines provided by other companies have been using the Tivo dial up number with no difficulty
> - users who have suffered from this have successfully updated their Tivo using a phone line from another provider
> - other sufferers have successfully updated using a network connection
> 
> The only way that this problem could originate at the Tivo end would be if Tivo had somehow started rejecting calls from certain numbers, which all happen to use certain telephone providers. Far less likely than the other explanation I think.
> 
> .


but is it likely that they both started giving trouble at the same time ? .. the connection appears to be tivo


----------



## odonna

After my 10 unsuccessful attempts with the error message call interrupted during downloading function , TIVO managed to download a scheduled call at 12.07 a.m . I only had 1 day of tv listings left. Hopefully everything will work from now on.
However reluctantly my original sky box is losing picture for 2/3 days at a time and i have been forced to upgrade to sky + at the end of November. Now that my Tivo is downloading again i was going to keep this as a back up. The programme search facility on sky+ is useless!. I would appreciate any feedback on anyone who uses both TIVO and sky+

Thanks



alek said:


> I am on talktalk as well.
> 
> I put ,#090,,08081050005 in the prefix area.
> 
> as Positor 1 instructed.
> 
> It connected and started downloading and then I got call interrupted.
> 
> I kept making the call maybe 6 times until I got everything downloaded.
> 
> I think maybe this was because there was a lot to download.
> 
> After that it works ok on its own.
> 
> Did a successful call on its own yesterday and today.
> 
> Alek


----------



## DeadKenny

taid said:


> but is it likely that they both started giving trouble at the same time ? .. the connection appears to be tivo


Both Tiscali and Talk-Talk are LLU, i.e. unbundled lines. There's the more likely connection.

Could be that something's up with the LLU connections in the exchanges. Could even be BT's fault, as although the individual companies own the equipment in the BT exchange, it could be something BT have done.

Question is, has anyone else on an LLU'd phone provider got the same problem?


----------



## Alinda

I'm with TalkTalk and I've had the same problem - no updates since 21st October.
Tried Positor1's solution today and it worked after a couple of attempts - I now have programmes up to 30th November.
Now waiting to see if it updates automatically OK tomorrow.
Many thanks Positor1 - no doubt saved me from much stress !!!


----------



## mikerr

SPR said:


> Has anybody looked up what #90 is supposed to do?


#90 makes tivo use V90 negotiation instead of V34 (may stop timeouts)

other ones to try:

,#034 sets the modem to 28.8k
,#019 sets the modem to 14.4k

,#096 sets the modem to 9.6k 
,#014 sets the modem to 14.4k 
,#056 sets the modem to 56k

Also turn off dial tone detection 
and phone availability detection in the tivo menus.

Some people have found a pause or two (comma) at the end of the dialstring helps:

*,08081050005,* 
*,08081050005,,*


----------



## cleudo

mikerr said:


> #90 makes tivo use V90 negotiation instead of V34 (may stop timeouts)
> 
> other ones to try:
> 
> ,#034 sets the modem to 28.8k
> ,#019 sets the modem to 14.4k
> 
> ,#096 sets the modem to 9.6k
> ,#014 sets the modem to 14.4k
> ,#056 sets the modem to 56k
> 
> Also turn off dial tone detection
> and phone availability detection in the tivo menus.
> 
> Some people have found a pause or two (comma) at the end of the dialstring helps:
> 
> *,08081050005,*
> *,08081050005,,*


If Tiscali have retained fax compatibility, then the 9.6k one will surely work reliably (?)..


----------



## LindaStephenson

Aber Lad said:


> My phone line is with Talk Talk and my last successful update was also on Tuesday 21st October. When I get the Tivo to make its call to update it says it is Dialing... but then says that it failed to answer. I called the update number (08081050005) that was posted earlier from my phone, and it was answered straight away with all the usual modem sounds. I don't have any modifications on my Tivo.
> 
> I haven't changed any of the Tivo phone settings to see if doing that will make it work, but if it's correct in saying that it's dialling but then the call failed to be answered I don't think a change of any of the settings would make a difference(?)
> 
> Is there a way of double checking on the Tivo which number it is dialling to confirm that it hasn't somehow changed and is now dialling a wrong number, or is it not possible that that has happened?


I've been experiencing the same problem and called TiVo Customer Service. They suggested all the things on this community page, but nothing has worked so far. As you've also got TalkTalk as a provider, I wondered whether you were able to resolve your problem or not?

Thanks!


----------



## cwturner

I tried these Tivo prefixes on my tiscali line and listened on my 'phone. On each occasion the line was interrupted by a female voice stating that the number was not recognised


----------



## srhill

I have spent 1.5 hrs on the phone to various tiscali technical people - they are useless.

At least I finally managed to get them to admit that they have made changes at the exchange around that time - but they could/would not tell me what.

They did say they would be unable to change it back though.

I even told them I also had a fax that wouldn't work - their answer is to contact tivo/fax manufacturer to get the settings changed to enable me to dial out.

End of the day I have had enough knocking my head against a brick wall so I have the following options:

1. replace tivo with a freeview recorder - incurring a 1 off expense to purchase the box

2. change broadband/phone supplier - possibly incurring additional cost per month

One thing I did find out whilst talking to the cancellations people at tiscali was that I could get a better call package including 3 mths free.


----------



## taid

Since putting the 0808xxxxx number in the prefix slot it has been connecting fairly reliably ..

waiting to see whaqt happens .. 

if it gets too bad will go the cachecard way .. but don't want to spend the hard-earned if I dont have to


----------



## T Warren

Well i finally got mine to work, Tiscali Max Maidenhead exchange

I used the #056 header + the 0808 number +,, at the end.
It passed the test 1st time but declined the actual call. Re-tried the test and it worked again. Re-did the update call and it completed in one hit.
This was done at 6pm.

Thanks to everyone for their inputs on this thread, i've been following it for 2 weeks now and have got there at last

Tim


----------



## Sag

I too have tried the ,#056 prefix followed by 08081050005,, and it has worked! The first update to work since 21 October. Thanks for all the suggestions and help. Got no help what so ever from Tiscali so have decided to dump them.


----------



## Teepee

:up:I finally persuaded both my Tivos to update just after 6 p.m. yesterday on Tiscali Kings Langley exchange. I tried several prefix options, including the 9.6 k. one, without success, before removing the prefix. I was surprised that it worked at 6 p.m. It had been failing around 1 a.m. when I would expect the phone lines to be less busy. Once it connects, it appears to be solid for the downloading. I am guessing that it is the initial failure for the dial up number to be recognised that is causing most of the problem. Once connected, it appears that the error checking is sufficient to transfer the data even if it needs numerous retries. My next 'automatic' attempts are just after 7 tonight but I have no great expectations. I would consider moving from Tiscali if this problem persists but there do not appear to be any other providers that offer a similar broadband and unlimited calls package in the same price range.


----------



## cwturner

I tried Sag's solution at 6 pm and successfully updated my Tivo. Just to make sure, I tried again at 10pm and succeeded. Fingers crossed that this is going to solve the problem.


----------



## srhill

tried

,#056,08081050005,, in the dial prefix line
(none) in call waiting prefix line
tone in tone/pulse
off in phone avail. detection
off in dial tone detection

tried twice no success - failed to connect both times

I am going to give it a couple of goes connecting directly into main phone socket as a last resort.


----------



## srhill

srhill said:


> tried
> 
> ,#056,08081050005,, in the dial prefix line
> (none) in call waiting prefix line
> tone in tone/pulse
> off in phone avail. detection
> off in dial tone detection
> 
> tried twice no success - failed to connect both times
> 
> I am going to give it a couple of goes connecting directly into main phone socket as a last resort.


 oops went to connect phone straight into main socket and found I hadn't reconnected it at all after tests the other day.

retried via bb filter and test call worked :up::up:

doing a forced call now - 2 points though:

1. tivo said housekeeping may take hours

2. tivo siad a new software update would happen in the next day or so

thanks to all concerned re the fixes (tiscali sucks - but I cannot get an alternative comparable for a similar price, still I read sky were buying tiscali bb so things may be on the up)

hopefully all is well again in tivo world:up:


----------



## srhill

Checked this morning, last night's forced call worked, eventually I have epg :up:

Acid test will be wether tonights scheduled call is successful


----------



## roger_phillips

I'm with Utility Warehouse and getting the same problem in Bideford. The common factor appears to be LLU, which I have. My TIVO stopped updating consistently at about the same time as everyone else. It does update occasionally on the automatic update, but mostly I have to force an update. 

Someone in this thread mentioned a software update, presumably because all the repeat updates are costing TIVO real money; they are paying for the telephone calls. If only someone from TIVO had come onto this thread to tell us what to put in the prefix to circumvent the problem, we would have had a much happier community and they would have saved money. Unless there is a modem code which can be used, I cannot see any software update curing the problem.


----------



## AMc

> ,#056,08081050005,, in the dial prefix line
> (none) in call waiting prefix line
> tone in tone/pulse
> off in phone avail. detection
> off in dial tone detection


This has just worked for my folks on Tiscali in Norwich. They hadn't had a successful update since the 21st of October - they now have Freesat listings again.
Many thanks to all those who experimented and fiddled for the benefit of the rest of us.


----------



## srhill

Just an update - my daily scheduled call failed this morning (failed to connect - and yes it is connected to the phone) - doing a forced call now which has got as far as downloading so hopefully it will work

Is there a reason that the daily scheduled call fails whilst a forced call works?


----------



## OzSat

A forced call is as likely to fail as a daily call - but you are more likely to force a call when 'phone lines are busier/noisier.


----------



## cp33

I noticed last night that TiVo hadn't updated since 7th November. Tried all the usual, forced attempt, test dial which worked on the 6 or 7 try but no update. 

Glad to see I was not the only one this morning when I checked the forum. I am on TalkTalk so changed my settings to ,#090,,08081050005 as suggested. Test dial no problem but upload failed as number busy. Gave it another go and I am now 50&#37; through the update. :up:

Thanks to all those who supplied the answer, shame that TalkTalk and Tiscali dont know the answer. 

If anyone has a call reference number for either company, suggest you tell them the fix so they can train their staff. I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## srhill

ozsat said:


> A forced call is as likely to fail as a daily call - but you are more likely to force a call when 'phone lines are busier/noisier.


no my scheduled daily call failed - the forced call before and after both worked.

I will keep a log of the scheduled calls for a few days.

Update:
Scheduled call worked this morning at 4.18am


----------



## Derek Walker

Your solution worked for my tivo on a TalkTalk line too i.e. putting 08081050005 in the dial prefix. #90,,08081050005 didn't work and gave a 'line busy' warning. Thanks for the solution!



msgmsg01 said:


> I am with TalkTalk for phone and broadband and had had no successful daily call since 23rd October. I managed to update my Tivo using a friend's landline (on Virgin cable) last Sunday.
> 
> I've tried ,#90,,08081050005 in the dial prefix without success. After much fiddling about I decided to enter 08081050005 in the dial prefix and this has worked. I have had 3 successful calls to date and everything seems to be back to normal.
> 
> I have been somewhat confused by the Dial Prefix option. I thought that a prefix was a number added to the beginning of the programmed number e.g. adding a "9" to get an outside line on an internal switchboard. It appears that things are not that straightforward. Am I correct to think that if you put anything in the Dial Prefix field then that is what Tivo will dial i.e. it will ignore the programmed number? Just entering "9" would result in TiVo dialing "9", not, as I assumed, "908081050005" etc, resulting in a failed call.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mikerr

Putting just 08081050005 in the prefix _should _ really do the same as no-prefix at all. 

Maybe tivo is adding a pause or something as soon as it sees anything in the prefix field...?


----------



## Johnbyte

I've had many emails and frustrating telephone conversations with Tiscali support on this. Unsurprisingly they tried to persuade me that the fault was with the Tivo, but I persisted. Today they suggested trying the prefix 1280. He wouldn't tell me what this does, but from my research, it tells Tiscali to route the call via BT rather than their telephony infrastructure. I think their intention was to prove that the problem was no different using BT. Anyway, it worked for me! May be worth a go.


----------



## Teepee

Johnbyte said:


> I've had many emails and frustrating telephone conversations with Tiscali support on this. Unsurprisingly they tried to persuade me that the fault was with the Tivo, but I persisted. Today they suggested trying the prefix 1280. He wouldn't tell me what this does, but from my research, it tells Tiscali to route the call via BT rather than their telephony infrastructure. I think their intention was to prove that the problem was no different using BT. Anyway, it worked for me! May be worth a go.


Well done to Johnbyte for his perseverence. The 1280 prefix worked immediately for me, lending credebility to the Tiscali VOIP theory. By way of a control, I removed the prefix after successfully updating the guide and have not been able to force a test call in six attempts. My only reservation about leaving the 1280 prefix as a permanent solution is that calls through Tiscali routed via B.T. may not be part of their 'inclusive' pricing structure and the 'free' Tivo calls may actually attract an extra charge.


----------



## roger_phillips

I used the ,#056... solution and that has worked for me. Previously, updates happened around 1 in 6 calls, now every call appears successful. 

The 056 part switches the modem to 56k mode, which is the fastest available for this (or any other non-broadband) modem. What I don't understand is why this is required. I would have expected TIVO to want us all running at the fastest possible speed to reduce telephone costs, so why was it not already set up like that? The only think I can think of is that the TIVO sends other modem codes which are messing up the call with the (obviously) new equipment now running on LLU lines. That would also explain why we need to include the telephone number in the string. By doing that, we are including all the modem codes necessary to make the initial connection, which is the bit which was failing.

Anyway, I now have a solution I am happy with and if TIVO now send a software update which mucks it up again, I'll not be best pleased!!!


----------



## AMc

Back in the day when I had dial up internet access I would usually get 33kbps sometimes 48kbps or 28kbps but never 56kbps. If Tivo had hardwired the modem to only connect at maximum speed I would never have got any updates back in 2000 before broadband was available to most homes.

My guess is your LLU phone line provider recognises the forced 56K connection attempt and does something special with the connection to prevent compression from destroying the conversation. Otherwise the attempts to negotiate a speed between the two modems is upset by whatever dynamic bandwidth alocation these providers have implemented.

All guess work but plausible I think.


----------



## Johnbyte

Teepee said:


> Well done to Johnbyte for his perseverence. The 1280 prefix worked immediately for me, lending credebility to the Tiscali VOIP theory. By way of a control, I removed the prefix after successfully updating the guide and have not been able to force a test call in six attempts. My only reservation about leaving the 1280 prefix as a permanent solution is that calls through Tiscali routed via B.T. may not be part of their 'inclusive' pricing structure and the 'free' Tivo calls may actually attract an extra charge.


Yes, I had the same concern. I think Tiscali intended this to be a test rather than a long term solution - they promised to call me back to check the results, though they haven't done so yet. Presumably, now that this has proved the issue to be with Tiscali's telephony infrastructure, they will progress it. I'm not holding my breath though!


----------



## Johnbyte

Tiscali support called back today. As prefix 1280 works, they were going to leave it at that until I challenged them about the cost of the call. They confirmed that using this prefix routes the call through BT and that the call was chargeable. After I protested, they suggested using an alternative prefix of 1615 which they say isn't chargeable, though I have no way of confirming that. From my research, 1615 is used when a customer has signed up to Tiscali, but before they have been switched from their previous service provider: it routes calls through the Tiscali network. Why this would work when using no prefix at all doesn't work is beyond me. Anyway, I've tried 1615 on a couple of occasions today, and it's worked both times, so time will tell....


----------



## handiman

Nero2 said:


> Handiman
> 
> Have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=409428
> 
> ,some people reporting a simple fix.


Hi Guys
Well think its time I told you my experiance with Tiscali and my Tivo. It all started like many of you on or about the 21st when my Tivo stopped program updates. I too am with Tiscali broadband complete with line. Having had no luck with Tiscali, I decided to try everything suggested on your website including prefixes and altering the connections to the sockets but no luck with a successful connection to download. As a last resort I took Tivo to my neighbour who has TalkTalk with a BT line and hey presto instantly connected and downloaded. Have had various problems with Tiscali backup service and their broadband so decided to change to BT. Applied online to BT for their service, next morning letter in post telling me the it would be connected in four days and that the wireless hub would be delivered on the fouth day between 8am and midday. Sure enough 11.30 it arrived I connected it all up and straight away Tivo updated and has every day since. Beat that for a service. I think this just proves that Tiscali have changed the software and that they just dont care for anybody except themselves. 
Well thats it from a now very happy Bunny Tivo owner


----------



## matty99

Any tiscali users - can you add to my post here please - the support section have asked for all users to register and add to this thread.
Thanks
mathew

can you post to this thread

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&referrerid=26627


----------



## Vicks

I have been told my tiscali that the problem has been fixed but after returing from my parents, where TIVO updated on a BT line, have had no luck so am going to try all of the various prefix options suggested recently.

My reference is as follows:[email protected] Tech - Consumer Voice - MPF LLU / Specific Loss (of Certain Number/s) / 01727840054 /GAMMA REF : 105601 retest UKHD00002239542


----------



## dmacalpine

matty99 said:


> Any tiscali users - can you add to my post here please - the support section have asked for all users to register and add to this thread.


I'm trying, but even getting to post on Tiscali's forums seems to be difficult for their customers...


----------



## Johnbyte

dmacalpine said:


> I'm trying, but even getting to post on Tiscali's forums seems to be difficult for their customers...


Also trying without success. Forum says I'm not logged in whereas it shows clearly at the top of the screen that I am. Typical of Tiscali....


----------



## matty99

That does sound odd...

It's also odd that they closed one of the references for this which clearly is still happening...

Can you manually go to http://www.tiscali.co.uk/

and then find the thread rather than using the link - even though the link should work...

How about this one?

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&goto=newpost

Thanks

Mathew


----------



## Teepee

Like others on this forum, I am also unable to post messages on the Tiscali one in spite of being shown as logged on. My Tiscali updates are still most infrequent although it is possible to force the once in a while even without resort to the prefix codes. There is no consistency to the timing as I have had occasional successes as 6 p.m. when I would expect the lines to be busy as well as around 2 a.m.


----------



## Teepee

Update to above: After several attempts, I managed to get both Tivos to update on Tiscali, without prefix, at 1 p.m. this afternoon.


----------



## Johnbyte

Finally managed to post on Tiscali's forum today. Seems that you have to register separately with Tiscali's forum, even though you've logged on to your Tiscali a/c. Not holding my breath. Now have a cachecard and am updating Tivo via broadband. I'm also considering changing service provider in view of the whole fiasco, and complaining to OFCOM.


----------



## Vicks

Finally got TIVO to update on a forced call with ,#56,08081050005,
so now need to see if it will do its regular daily call as well. Thanks to everyone who suggested stuff. Tiscali closed my query out without checking the fix so have re raised with them to try to get some answers but not too hopeful. In the meantime I will be looking at other providers so if anyone has good suggestions for broadband, calls and line rental please let me know.


----------



## Johnbyte

Vicks said:


> Finally got TIVO to update on a forced call with ,#56,08081050005,
> so now need to see if it will do its regular daily call as well. Thanks to everyone who suggested stuff. Tiscali closed my query out without checking the fix so have re raised with them to try to get some answers but not too hopeful. In the meantime I will be looking at other providers so if anyone has good suggestions for broadband, calls and line rental please let me know.


Don't consider TalkTalk: they've confirmed to me today that if you're on an LLU exchange their telephone system does not support modem to modem calls.


----------



## Gilly.R

I have read with interest all the postings about this problem, but, none has yet worked for me! I am aTalktalk Broadband & telephone customer & I have not been able to make a daily call successfully since October - my EPG ran out 4/11. I am tearing my hair out trying to solve this. Tivo themselves have not been able to sort it - but that is not surprising as it is clearly a phone line problem. Talktalk say they have done nothing to my line, but, on checking I find the exchange for my town was due to be "LLP Unbundled" in October. Surely that (whatever it means) is not a coincidence & it has clearly affected my line quality. Tivo connects & begins downloading OK whether a dial prefix (I've tried loads of different ones) is used or not, but, the call fails some time into the call. This suggests to me that Talktalk are to blame, but I bet they won't admit it! Maybe I will have to get tough with them & threaten Ofcom. I've also been on to *BBC Watchdog* - no reply yet - maybe a few more complaints to them from other Tiscali/TalkTalk customers may prompt some action or pulicity for our plight. Till then any more suggestions gratefully recieved


----------



## Johnbyte

Gilly.R said:


> This suggests to me that Talktalk are to blame, but I bet they won't admit it! Maybe I will have to get tough with them & threaten Ofcom. I've also been on to *BBC Watchdog* - no reply yet - maybe a few more complaints to them from other Tiscali/TalkTalk customers may prompt some action or pulicity for our plight. Till then any more suggestions gratefully recieved


Hi Gilly.R

See my post above - TalkTalk have confirmed to me by email that if you're on an unbundled LLU exchange, their telephone infrastructure doesn't support modem to modem calls. My ISP, Tiscali, hasn't yet come clean but I'd guess the same applies. I went the cachecard route as a solution..


----------



## Johnbyte

After more than two months, and totally out of the blue, Tiscali support called me today. They're still on the case and think they have identified the hardware causing the problem. No solution yet though. It probably helps that the guy who called is having exactly the same problem with his Sky box. All is not yet lost...


----------



## matty99

Dear all. Every time I think it's fixed, it fails again. I think the time of day has an affect. Anyway... Thanks to John it's working sometimes with that code. I quite like tiscali really and they do have a fantastic price ... But they should offer a freecall option when the fault is their system. Also they shouldn't expect john and people like him to do all the investigation - and deny that there's a problem when we know there is - and something they did caused it. Anyway... It's still happening with the code... All very odd. Matty


----------



## Teepee

matty99 said:


> Dear all. Every time I think it's fixed, it fails again. I think the time of day has an affect. Anyway... Thanks to John it's working sometimes with that code. I quite like tiscali really and they do have a fantastic price ... But they should offer a freecall option when the fault is their system. Also they shouldn't expect john and people like him to do all the investigation - and deny that there's a problem when we know there is - and something they did caused it. Anyway... It's still happening with the code... All very odd. Matty


I find that my Tivo fails to connect on most occasions so I have got into the habit of trying to force a call on just about every time I use it. (I could do with a short cut to the phone connection page!) As the Tivo is clever enough to be able to try and connect in the background, this is not too inconvenient. I find that it connects about one time in twenty, the last time being four days ago so it stays reasonably up to date. It would be nice to have it working every time as it used to though


----------



## matty99

Teepee - et al

same here - i have to force daily call. Also thanks for letting me know I can go back to the other tivo screens when doing a daily call - I can then watch something while it's doing its thing!

But ... anyway the time of day may have an effect - but there is no real logic.

Not good really - come on tiscali!

M


----------



## jrg

I encountered this problem the other week, at the in-laws, when setting up a (new for them) TiVo. They have Tiscali's phone + broadband service.

I set TiVo to dial with a prefix of ",#096,08081050005,,". That worked most of the time, but wasn't 100&#37; reliable. (I also did as suggested by, I think it was, mikerr and disabled the dial-tone and passive in-use checks.)

From the different errors that came up during the frustrating time of getting it through the guided setup, I'd say that the phone calls might be taking varying amounts of time to complete. Unfortunately, with their telephone set-up, I wasn't able to easily pick up a receiver and listen in to the modem negotiations.

(Not a great introduction to the TiVo service, but they still find it really easy to use. Far easier than even controlling their satellite set-top-box or the TV's built-in freeview!)


----------



## Gilly.R

Gilly.R said:


> I have read with interest all the postings about this problem, but, none has yet worked for me! I am aTalktalk Broadband & telephone customer & I have not been able to make a daily call successfully since October - my EPG ran out 4/11. I am tearing my hair out trying to solve this. Tivo themselves have not been able to sort it - but that is not surprising as it is clearly a phone line problem. Talktalk say they have done nothing to my line, but, on checking I find the exchange for my town was due to be "LLP Unbundled" in October. Surely that (whatever it means) is not a coincidence & it has clearly affected my line quality. Tivo connects & begins downloading OK whether a dial prefix (I've tried loads of different ones) is used or not, but, the call fails some time into the call. This suggests to me that Talktalk are to blame, but I bet they won't admit it! Maybe I will have to get tough with them & threaten Ofcom. I've also been on to *BBC Watchdog* - no reply yet - maybe a few more complaints to them from other Tiscali/TalkTalk customers may prompt some action or pulicity for our plight. Till then any more suggestions gratefully recieved


Having returned to BT (solely for Tivo & my sanity!) everything was fine for a month or two. Then, a week ago, the same old problems recurred. I will run out of terrestrial data on Saturday although Sat. Data seems OK. Calls fail 'unknown error' or 'failed while loading series'. Tivo helpline said my calls looked successful at their end & suggested I may have too much in my Now Showing (No!) or too many season passes. So, I deleted what I felt I cold do without, & cancelled all my season passes. Then I powered down for a while & restarted Tivo. Still no joy! Is this ever going to be solved? Please help if you can.


----------



## Bry

Has this problem with Tiscali & Talk talk ever been solved? My Tivo on talktalk has been fine up until 2 weeks ago. Today, after having been reminded by tivo to 'Make daily call' EPG only has 2 days to go, I lost everything including everything that was on the 'to do' list and everything recorded. I did a reset but can still not get a download without an 'intrupt' message. Unfortunately my line is run by talktalk so cannot even use 1280.

Has anyone succeeded in finding a solution?

Regards
Bry


----------



## Johnbyte

Bry,

The issue with Tiscali is still outstanding (nearly five months on). Quite appalling.

If you're unlucky enough to be on a locally unbundled exchange, TalkTalk have confirmed that their telephony system won't support modem to modem calls - and I assume they're not going to do anything about it. At least they've come clean, unlike Tiscali. You can check if you're on an unbundled exchange via http://www.samknows.com/broadband/

Kind of surprised that the 1280 prefix won't work, at least part of the time - the whole point of this is that it routes calls via BT, irrespective of your normal telephony provider, though you do have to pay for the call.

If you can't get 1280 or the alternative prefixes tried by others, e.g. ",#096,08081050005,," to work, your other option might be to invest in a cachecard and update via broadband.

Regards,


----------



## Pete77

Johnbyte said:


> If you're unlucky enough to be on a locally unbundled exchange, TalkTalk have confirmed that their telephony system won't support modem to modem calls - and I assume they're not going to do anything about it. At least they've come clean, unlike Tiscali. You can check if you're on an unbundled exchange via http://www.samknows.com/broadband/


This has to surely be in breach of their obligations regarding provision of a telephone service under Wholesale Line Rental. Not being able to carry a modem call would also imply not being able to send faxes. There is still quite a lot of fax sent. Especially if you have any dealings with the law in this country.

They surely can't provide what is actually a voice only voip service and pretend that it is a conventional telephone service coming down a phone line. A conventional phone service is expected to support data by modem at some minimum rate or other.

I would send your complaint to [email protected] (Ofcom's CEO) and copy it to the CEO of Tiscali.



> Kind of surprised that the 1280 prefix won't work, at least part of the time - the whole point of this is that it routes calls via BT, irrespective of your normal telephony provider, though you do have to pay for the call.
> 
> If you can't get 1280 or the alternative prefixes tried by others, e.g. ",#096,08081050005,," to work, your other option might be to invest in a cachecard and update via broadband.


Sadly the cretins at Ofcom have made it legal for Tiscali, TalkTalk and co to block access to 1280.

See www.saynoto0870.com/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1217821163/0


----------



## verses

Pete77 said:


> copt it to the CEO of Tiscali.


I'm not sure he'll care;
http://news.google.co.uk/news?ned=uk&ncl=dNWQO2Uj2HmltoMY4mFkOq7BX8JXM


----------



## Pete77

verses said:


> I'm not sure he'll care;
> http://news.google.co.uk/news?ned=uk&ncl=dNWQO2Uj2HmltoMY4mFkOq7BX8JXM


I suspect that asking for one's MAC code and moving to www.zen.co.uk, www.idnet.co.uk or www.newnet.co.uk would probably be a better bet, albeit a little more pricey.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> They surely can't provide what is actually a voice only voip service and pretend that it is a conventional telephone service coming down a phone line.


They can and they do. Why do you think it's so cheap?

BT are of course moving the entire PTN to being IP based over the next few years.

I guess very few people have a home fax machine these days, especially as there are so many software solutions to sending and receiving them.

I'd have thought that issues with Sky boxes would be pretty common though?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> They can and they do. Why do you think it's so cheap?


This consultation by Ofcom suggests that BT and Kingston's Universal Service Obligation requirement means that they must provide a line that can support data transfer at 28.8kbps.

See www.ofcom.org.uk/consult/condocs/uso/statement/usope/



> ─ a narrowband connection that is capable of functional internet access (FIA). Guidelines issued in 2003 on FIA said that users should be able to expect connection speeds of at least 28.8 kbits a second. It also set out what universal service providers should do about complaints about data speeds.


Are we saying that those providing a LLU phone and broadband service are discharged from these rewuirements, even though they utilise the same BT copper for the final run form the exchange to the home? If so surely they would have to be pretty clear in any marketing material that fax and modem data are not supported when they switch you to LLU and give you the option to change back to BT or another operator supporting modem data if you are not happy with this? I would have thought anyone discovering this problem in a long contract where it was not actively disclosed to them would be able to terminate their contract immediately if they wrote to the CEO of the outfit concerned and/or took the matter to Otelo (the telecoms ombudsman) as a formal complaint.


----------



## TCM2007

Yes, I'd have thought so.

BTW, are folks aware of this thread?

https://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&page=3&pp=15


----------



## Johnbyte

TCM2007 said:


> I'd have thought that issues with Sky boxes would be pretty common though?


Yes, so would I. Certainly my Sky box can't dial out successfully unless I use the 1280 prefix (which apparently Tiscali haven't blocked....yet...).


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Yes, I'd have thought so.
> 
> BTW, are folks aware of this thread?
> 
> https://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&page=3&pp=15


So if the calls don't work with Tiscali due to the call being routed over choppy high packet loss voip then why do they still work when a manual daily call is forced by the user?

Surely they should either not work at all all the time or only work either manually or automatically when the 1280 prefix to route by BT is used.

As so few of Tiscali's customers would have the brain power to use the 1280 override prefix (especially when placing one's telecoms business with Tiscali shows a lack of technical awareness in the first place) why would Tiscali want to risk unfuriating the small number of their customers who need to use it. Do they think they are perhaps running a prison camp rather than providing a service?


----------



## Bry

I do not know whether it is because my line rental is with Talktalk or not, but I am blocked from the option of prefixing my call with 1280 and routing the call through BT. I therefore have no way of overcoming the daily call problem

regards
Bry


----------



## Pete77

Bry said:


> I do not know whether it is because my line rental is with Talktalk or not, but I am blocked from the option of prefixing my call with 1280 and routing the call through BT.


TalkTalk have been blocking 1280 access since 2006, at least certainly for any customers on their LLU exchanges.

See http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=153625

You can check if your exchange is on talktalk LLU equipment at www.samknows.com/broadband/search.php

I suspect TalkTalk may however support fax and modem data calls after a fashion as both were more common in 2006. I believe both these service can work on a Voip system if it is configured correctly with the right bandwidth and detection of data calls but connection quality is probably still less reliable than on an old fashioned analogue only based telephone calling service.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> I suspect TalkTalk may however support fax and modem data calls after a fashion as both were more common in 2006. I believe both these service can work on a Voip system if it is configured correctly with the right bandwidth and detection of data calls but connection quality is probably still less reliable than on an old fashioned analogue only based telephone calling service.


I use fax over VOIP and it works OK but, if you google you will find that for a lot of people it doesn't work. It guess it works for me because my VOIP provider has fax recognition and will use a different protocol if it detects a fax (it becomes fax over IP) and my adaptor also supports the fax protocol and detects outgoing faxes. Not sure if there is an equivalent for modem over VOIP, I still use BT for modem calls.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Not sure if there is an equivalent for modem over VOIP, I still use BT for modem calls.


Surely a fax machine just contains a modem of sorts (unless I missed something obvious) but it is one that just syncs with other fax machine modems? So if a voip connection can support fax I would have thought it could support a data modem, at least up to fax's 14.4kbps speeds?

Out of interest why do you still need to use a modem these days. The last time I used one on this PC was during a 19 hour power cut two years ago. I used it to email the board members of the power network company concerned.


----------



## matty99

Dear All

I've just posted again on the tiscali forum asking for an update. They are beginning to sound like a broken record - I am quoting one of their technicians! (their staff are normally great). Shame they are allegedly in financial difficulty if you can believe the internet, they are VERY competitive and provide the same service levels as certain other companies charging nearly twice as much!! (Guess who...)

M


----------



## nickf

Well, if they charge half the price of a company that is struggling to make money, you can understand if they are in financial difficulty! You pays your money and takes your choice...


----------



## Bry

I think I have got over the failed daily update problem. I completely ran out of EPG. I took my Tivo to my daughters house with a BT line and updated it, which worked perfectly, although it took an hour and forty minutes to download. since then it has updated on my talktalk line at home. I conclude from this that the 'interrupted call' is because talktalk does not let you make a download with unlimited time, and BT does. My problem started 3 weeks ago when the updates were getting behind due to my phone being off..So provided I update regularly, the call duration will fall into the time limit set by Talktalk. 
It is just a theory but lets hope I am right. I don't know whether it is the same with Tiscali

Regards
Bry


----------



## Pete77

Bry said:


> I think I have got over the failed daily update problem. I completely ran out of EPG. I took my Tivo to my daughters house with a BT line and updated it, which worked perfectly, although it took an hour and forty minutes to download. since then it has updated on my talktalk line at home. I conclude from this that the 'interrupted call' is because talktalk does not let you make a download with unlimited time, and BT does. My problem started 3 weeks ago when the updates were getting behind due to my phone being off..So provided I update regularly, the call duration will fall into the time limit set by Talktalk.


You need to pursue this through to deadlock with TalkTalk and then refer the matter as a complaint to the Telecommunications Ombudsman - www.otelo.org.uk

It is simply not acceptable that TalkTalk is blocking access to making calls with BT (especially 0800 calls) using 1280 when it clearly does not itself support modem and fax data transmission to an equivalent standard to BT.


----------



## matty99

Dear All - tiscali are in the process of testing a fix... See pasted details from the tiscali forum:
http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=156401&page=3

We shall see. My Tivo is finishing a daily call about 1 in 4 or 5 days...

Regards

Mathew

19th March 2009, 01:23 PM #39
MK_Brett
Service Forum Admin

Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Herts.
Posts: 2,043

A fix is in testing at the moment that should, if tests positive, go out end of April for this.
__________________
Regards

Brett
Tiscali UK LTD

A closed mouth gathers no feet.


----------



## matty99

Dear All

I've been checking the tiscali thread on this and was advised by one of the MKs - Chris - that a fix had been rolled out.

Having checked the phone connection status on the tivo in the last week or so, the fix seems to have worked.

I have left the code mentioned above in the stream of the phone number - doesn't seem to hurt.

Anyway, good work Tiscali for sorting this.

Regards

Mathew


----------



## jockmonkey

Any joy with Talk Talk, as my Tivo has stopped on 5th July, and now runs 20-30 minuts into the download and dies..so no daily call and no data

I have had no problems until recently, changed the dialing prefix to #090 about march/april this year

Jamie


----------



## Pete77

jockmonkey said:


> Any joy with Talk Talk, as my Tivo has stopped on 5th July, and now runs 20-30 minuts into the download and dies..so no daily call and no data
> 
> I have had no problems until recently, changed the dialing prefix to #090 about march/april this year


I suppose your only hope is that as TalkTalk have now taken over Tiscali and TalkTalk seem to have slightly more comprehensively addressed the modem connectivity issue that this may in time permeate across to their ex Tiscali telephone division and customer base.


----------



## TCM2007

The download shouldn't take 30 mins?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> The download shouldn't take 30 mins?


Or only if you haven't done a dial up for 21 days or more and have Sky or cable. But even then 20 minutes for the call would usually be nearer the mark for the maximum call length.


----------



## roger_phillips

Don't know why I got another email on this one, but on returning to the thread, I discover people still getting a problem. Please refer back to answers around 17 Nov 2008 and before. That is where I got my solution from - #056 and include a telephone number. It works and it appears the telephone number is important for some reason. I suspect some of the other TIVO modem codes are conflicting with LLU, so the codes we have now included basically put things right again. See my response on 17Nov for a slightly more detailed explanation.


----------



## Teepee

I had just about given up on my Tivo Auto Dialup and been forcing calls periodically, usually about ten times, before it would hook up correctly. About four days ago both my Tivos started connecting every time so I'm a happy bunny again  Now, if only I could get those suggestions back... I am using Tiscali via the Kings Langley exchange.


----------



## Teepee

P.S. I forgot to mention in my post above that I am not using and prefix codes or entering a phone number, just using the Tivo "as it comes"


----------



## AMc

Teepee said:


> Now, if only I could get those suggestions back...


Suggestions were fixed ages ago - are you sure you've got them enabled under preferences on the Tivo?


----------



## Teepee

AMc said:


> Suggestions were fixed ages ago - are you sure you've got them enabled under preferences on the Tivo?


Many Thanks AMc, my own fault for not keeping up to date with forum messages Cheers,

Teepee.


----------



## matty99

I just replied to Caroline (Tiscali forum). I think I've fixed the problem (for me anyway)...

I bought some new microfilters - 
2 x XF-1e Professional ADSL 2+ Microfilter @ &#163;6.46 each

Sub Total &#163;12.92
Delivery &#163;1.99
VAT &#163;2.24
Grand Total &#163;17.15

and an I-plate (said to remove interference from your broadband). BT are offering them free to their broadband customers (not a criticism to tiscali, I'd rather buy one than pay &#163;60.00 a month for broadband and my calls as one of my family do with BT!!).


1 x BT I-Plate (iPlate) @ &#163;5.19 each

Sub Total &#163;5.19
Delivery &#163;1.30
VAT &#163;0.97
Grand Total &#163;7.47

So a bit of outlay and I think (although the problem was caused by tiscali initially as we all had the same problem at the same time) it was obviously made worse by a faulty micro-filter/interference on the line.

I don't want to speak too soon, but I think it's fixed!
My broadband is more reliable too, so bit of a bonus.

Regards

Mathew


----------



## sonnygirl

I am having the same issue with TIVO not making any connect call the yellow just go off.


----------



## reebs

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but having had perfect daily calls for well over 6 years, two weeks ago, I upgraded my call package from Tiscali so that where as before I paid for my calls with Tiscali but had line rental through BT, now I have calls and line supplied by Talk Talk.

Since this change the Tivo cannot make a daily call, it tries, connects then hangs saying "call failed - unknown error"

If I try and do a test call, it succeeds without a problem, but get it to do a daily call either automatically or forced manually, and it fails.

I spoke to the Tivo help line, and they said try prefix ",#090,," but all that did was stop it from making a test call too.

I tried calling TalkTalk who after 36 mins @ 5p min, were non the wiser but suggested I try prefix 1280, but that didn't work either, it comes up with line busy using that prefix.

TalkTalk did say that they had put a different piece of equipment in at my local exchange to up my broadband speed, so has that got something to do with it?

So at the mo my Tivo is useless as it now has no program guide data at all.

Anyone shed any light, without me having to trawl through this increadibly long thread.

It's a UK Series 1 lifetime sub Thomson unit, completely unmodified since the day it left the factory, and I miss its functionality.


----------



## mikerr

reebs said:


> I spoke to the Tivo help line, and they said try prefix ",#090,," but all that did was stop it from making a test call too.


Try adding the phone number onto the end

i.e. enter the following into the prefix box:
,#090,,08081050005

...or you could bypass the problem and buy a cachecard and have the daily calls go over your broadband.


----------



## Johnbyte

Hi reebs,

Some while ago I considered moving to TalkTalk after having similar daily call problems with my ISP. On enquiry TalkTalk eventually told me that their telephone infrastructure does not support modem to modem calls such as Tivo makes. Looks like you've been caught up in this following the exchange upgrade. If 1280, which routes the call through BT, doesn't work, TalkTalk have probably blocked it.

The #090 etc prefix has worked for some (it didn't for me) so it's worth a go. Failing that, unless you want to lug your Tivo round to a neighbour/family who have a BT line every 2 weeks, or change telephone service provider, I agreee with Mike, a cachecard/turbonet card is the solution.


----------



## martink0646

reebs said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but having had perfect daily calls for well over 6 years, two weeks ago, I upgraded my call package from Tiscali so that where as before I paid for my calls with Tiscali but had line rental through BT, now I have calls and line supplied by Talk Talk.
> 
> Since this change the Tivo cannot make a daily call, it tries, connects then hangs saying "call failed - unknown error"
> 
> If I try and do a test call, it succeeds without a problem, but get it to do a daily call either automatically or forced manually, and it fails.
> 
> I spoke to the Tivo help line, and they said try prefix ",#090,," but all that did was stop it from making a test call too.
> 
> I tried calling TalkTalk who after 36 mins @ 5p min, were non the wiser but suggested I try prefix 1280, but that didn't work either, it comes up with line busy using that prefix.
> 
> TalkTalk did say that they had put a different piece of equipment in at my local exchange to up my broadband speed, so has that got something to do with it?
> 
> So at the mo my Tivo is useless as it now has no program guide data at all.
> 
> Anyone shed any light, without me having to trawl through this increadibly long thread.
> 
> It's a UK Series 1 lifetime sub Thomson unit, completely unmodified since the day it left the factory, and I miss its functionality.


Hi,

I moved recently & where I moved to I only had a Talk Talk phone connection available. Until I got my network link sorted (had to buy a 10m CAT5 patch cord) I took it into work on a Sunday morning & updated via the BT connnection I have there. You have two options. Buy a network card & update via the internet or take it to somewhere (work/a friends?) to update it via BT. AIUI Talk Talk will not work due to LLU (Local Loop Unbundling) equipment at the exchange but a check on the many threads on this forum about this subject.

Martin


----------



## reebs

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've tried as you suggested Mike, ie putting the whole number in after the prefix, for both 1280 and #090 but it still isn't working.

So can you tell me what's involved and where to get a cachecard and have the daily calls go over broadband?

Thanks.


----------



## AMc

Cachecards are available from (in no particular order) http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/, http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/ in the UK or http://www.9thtee.com/ (if you don't mind a wait and possible customs charges as they're US based), also eBay.
Instructions and software are often supplied with the card or you can check this guy's guide.
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/index.html

Finally if all you want is network access (not speed improvements) then this may be a much cheaper way to do the same thing.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=425805


----------



## Ashley

I have a spare Turbonet card I'm thinking of putting on eBay.


----------

